# Neue Glyphen mit 3.1



## TBrain (26. März 2009)

Hallo,

Wie läuft das eigentlich mit den neuen Glyphen, die mit dem neuen Patch kommen werden? Muss man die erforschen oder kann man die lernen, oder gibt es Drops, oder wie wird das ablaufen? Mit anderen Worten kann ich jetzt schon die Tinte für die Forschung sparen oder ist das sinnlos?

Wäre nett wenn jemand Informationen darüber hätte wie die neuen Glyphen integriert werden.


----------



## Dubstep (26. März 2009)

Neue Glyphen dropen per Büchern von Kreaturen im Nordend. Inschriftenforschung wird dann nur noch benötigt um die alten restlichen Glyphen zu erlernen, wenn man diese noch nicht alle hat. Mir fehlen noch 15 erhebliche Glyphen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Alex


----------



## Wiesenputz (31. März 2009)

Ja, Hurra, das wird toll wenn sich die Inschriftenkundler die Bücher teuer im AH kaufen dürfen. Ganz toller Einfall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (1. April 2009)

Ich denke mal das wird ähnlich wie mit den vorlagen bei juwe sein, das wenn sie dropen nur die inschriftenkundler drum würfeln können.

Aber naja ich hoffe eh das sie nicht bop sind, dann kann ich sie schön alle aufkaufen xD


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2009)

Wiesenputz schrieb:


> Ja, Hurra, das wird toll wenn sich die Inschriftenkundler die Bücher teuer im AH kaufen dürfen. Ganz toller Einfall
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


öhm ja find ich selber besser als jeden tag kräuter im wert von ca 60g für irgendeine gimp glyphe auszugeben....


----------



## Trojka (16. April 2009)

kann mann die bücher auch mit skill 442 finden? wär toll wenn jemand was weiss^^

lg


----------



## Æxodus (16. April 2009)

Trojka schrieb:


> kann mann die bücher auch mit skill 442 finden? wär toll wenn jemand was weiss^^
> 
> lg



Finden kannste sie auch mit einem Skill von 0. Die dropen bei den mobs aus Nordend undzwar bei jedem Char der das Glück hat. Das ist Berufsunabhängig und man kann sie im AH verticke

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Kraschinger (21. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> öhm ja find ich selber besser als jeden tag kräuter im wert von ca 60g für irgendeine gimp glyphe auszugeben....



Zumindest hat man mit den 60g wenigstens eine Glyphe pro Tag lernen können. Jetzt muss man drauf hoffen, dass man ein Buch gedroppt bekommt (Im AH stehen die ja für mehrere Tausend Gold).
Und dann bekommt man wieder random irgendeine Glyphe aus dem Buch *huhu* (ich sehe nix was daran besser sein soll).


----------



## Mahdi (21. April 2009)

50 Glyphen als Random Weltdrop, kann man 2 Jahre Mops killen um die alle zu bekommen. 
Und im AH kaufen werden selbst die Reichsten arm.
Ich will die Inschriften Forschung wiederhaben http://www.buffed.de/forum/style_images/ip...icons/icon7.gif


----------



## vistafeind (22. April 2009)

Status 

3 Tage jeweils 3 Stunden ab lvl 78 Mobs geklopft an den dropverdächtigen Stellen

Ergebnis

ein paar Greenies, etw Gold ne Menge Stoff und ....


KEIN EINZIGES INSCHRIFTENBUCH


Fazit

Den Inschriftenjob überlass ich jetzt Andern, leidensfähigeren Mitspielern

@ Blizzard

Das war ein gewaltiger Schuss in den Berufe-Ofen und macht den Beruf Inschriftenkunde noch sinnloser


und ja, hier mach ich gern ein MIMIMI


----------



## Thrally (22. April 2009)

hat jmd eine ahung wieviele neue Glyphen es gibt? im patchbericht stand 50, aber ich hab nun schon 52 mit den büchern gelernt und mir fehlen noch mindestens 7. kann mir jmd die genaue zahl der neuen glyphen sagen?


----------



## fre_k (6. Mai 2009)

Angeblich kann man 56 Glyphen aus büchern lernen. danach kommt eine Meldung das man keine mehr bekommt.
Ich für meinen Teil finde das rumgeheule hier überflüssig. ist doch egal wen man net jeeede glyphe kann. wen man dan aber das glück hat und eine seltene glyphe lernt is es umse schöner wen die dan nur 3-4leute vom server können und man jedesmal 150g dafür kriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde die Berufe doof wo alle alles können. War ja auch mit den alchi procs so. man musste erst viel viel viel investieren um evtl ne neue transmution o.ä. zu lernen. jetzt must du halt glück haben oder viel viel viel gold fürs ah ^^. hab neulich gleich 2 bücher aus nax10ner bekommen (1run) war nice der einzige inschriftler zu sein und ne soziale gruppe zu haben die mir die bücher überlassen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## droidle (15. Mai 2009)

Was ich mies finde ist - Alle die Inschrift neu erlernen bekommen 3 von den neuen Glyphen zu gesteckt umsonst, supi ich habe vor etwas längerer Zeit Inschrifti auf 420 gemacht... Und jetzt muss ich alle Bücher suchen und bekomme keine 3 neuen Glyphen so zugesteckt


----------



## Kraschinger (28. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Was ich mies finde ist - Alle die Inschrift neu erlernen bekommen 3 von den neuen Glyphen zu gesteckt umsonst, supi ich habe vor etwas längerer Zeit Inschrifti auf 420 gemacht... Und jetzt muss ich alle Bücher suchen und bekomme keine 3 neuen Glyphen so zugesteckt



Also ich hatte es so gelesen, das sie bei der ersten Nordendforschung 3 statt einer Glyphe bekommen. Das hat aber nix mit den neuen Glyphen zu tun.
Hab ich das falsch gelesen?


----------



## PHazonphi (3. Juni 2009)

also ich hab bei meiner ersten Inschriftenforschung von Nordend nur eine Glyphe bekommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

